# Stair Railing half lap joinery with Jessem Dowel jig



## Lookwow (May 12, 2018)

So my sister wants a 2in x 2.5in x14ft railing out of hard maple. I have milled 2 - 8ft sections to dimension. I was thinking of doing a half lap with some dowels in the half faces to help with some strength as well as keeping the joint tight while glue dries.

One question is should I take a different approach to jointing the 2 pieces?

Second is how do I register the Jessem Jig on something like that. because I I register off the shoulder of one I have to ref off the end of the other and the half lap isn't big enough for the jig to fit.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Align the sections. Glue and clamp them together. Then drill for screws or dowels for additional strength. You're overthinking this.

Or this will work. Straight handrail connector.


----------



## rvicelli (Jan 12, 2011)

I have used the straight handrail connector mention by builtinbky with success.


----------

